# Grafik aus einem Datenmodell generieren



## ustra (29. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Webapplikation mit Struts 1. In dieser Anwendung gibt es ein Datenmodell, dass folgende Fachlichkeit beschreibt (kann leider nur per Text schreiben, weil ich nichts hochladen kann):

Es gibt Projekte. An jedem Projekt hängen Beschreibungen von Prozessen. An jedem Prozess hängen mehrere UseCases Beschreibungen. Es ist die Regel, dass zwei unterschiedliche Projekte auf den gleichen Prozess verweisen können. Das gleiche gilt für das Verhältnis Prozess zu UseCases. Mehrere Prozesse können auf einen UseCase zeigen. 

Ich will jetzt diese Struktur grafisch automatisiert in dieser Webapplikation darstellen. Offensichtlich gibt es so eine Funktionalität nicht in Tag Libraries realisiert.

Das bedeutet, ich muss in der Model Schicht mir entweder eine Bilddatei oder ein PDF erzeugen, dass ein entsprechendes Diagramm enthält. Nun ist die große Frage, was gibt es da an sinnvollen Möglichkeiten?

Ich bin bei meiner Suche auf Graphviz gestoßen. Das könnte ich einbinden. Das ist natürlich unter dem Gesichtspunkt der Threadsicherheit nicht optimal. Kennt jemand noch eine bessere Lösung?

Gruß und vielen Dank

Ulrich


----------



## freez (29. Mai 2008)

Hm, das sieht mir aber nach Beschreibung net so aus, als wenn du diese Dateien selbst erstellen sollst, sondern eher ein Datenmodell erstellen und realisieren sollst. Da ist es doch wurscht, was für Files da dran hängen und wie die ausschauen!


----------



## freez (29. Mai 2008)

hm, nach einem zweiten Lesen weiss ich doch net so ganz, was du realisieren willst.


----------

